# Temperature range for isopods and springtails?



## plant (Apr 18, 2015)

Noticed my tank got up to 90F today, yikes. Currently its a plant only tank. Plants dont seem to mind. I would say that tank stays above 75F when the lights are on and probably goes over 80 nearly everyday. I need to keep a better eye on this. I just realized it was getting that hot.

I plan to add isopods and springtails this week. I already ordered them. Do I need to take measures to reduce peak temperature or will they ride it out in some dark wet spot just fine?

Thanks


----------

